# Surgery for blocked tear ducts



## EKing (Sep 26, 2008)

My six year old Havanese had surgery last Feb. for his tear ducts. He always had excessive tearing but was controlled for some time with Angel Eyes and then switched to bottled water only which worked for a year or more. Then eye would get infected and the moisture turned his face so rusty red and the eye red and so I took him to Eye specialist here in OKC. Now he is still tearing and face is still very discolored, going back for check up next week. What I am seeking here is anyone who has been thru this for some advice. My Barney has also started within the same time period, choking and hacking like someone trying to clear their throat and yawns opening mouth like he is trying to clear ears. Have talked with Vet but I get nothing. Think he might have something blocking drainage in ears or such. Does this make any sense to anyone? I hate to see him like this, otherwise he seems to feel OK. Also. licks his nose a lot!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

My human daughter had her tear ducts probed at 18 months. She has not had goopy eyes in the decade since the surgery. My brother had 5 surgeries for obstructed tear ducts (in the 1960s) because his ducts kept closing again due to scar tissue. I'd take your fur baby back to the vet/vet opthomologist for a re-check.

As for Barney, maybe allergies?


----------



## EKing (Sep 26, 2008)

HannahBearsMom said:


> My human daughter had her tear ducts probed at 18 months. She has not had goopy eyes in the decade since the surgery. My brother had 5 surgeries for obstructed tear ducts (in the 1960s) because his ducts kept closing again due to scar tissue. I'd take your fur baby back to the vet/vet opthomologist for a re-check.
> 
> As for Barney, maybe allergies?


Thanks for the reply, have also had a friend with this problem and he had to have two surgeries, will question Dr. next week on return visit. Actually, I didn't make myself very clear, Barney is my Hav with both problems, so I am wondering if one could be related to the other. It is so hard to explain to Vet and all I get is well maybe, and we could do some tests if you want. I just feel it could be related- a Mother's intitution maybe!! My other Hav, Bella has shown no signs of any of this thank goodness.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, I am wondering about allergies, also...


----------

